# Local E-liquid



## Rex Smit

Hi Guys

I am pretty new to Vaping and really new to this forum.
I have read some of the threads, i am trying find the "new" top 5 local e-liquid suppliers in SA.
The threads that i have read are very old and some of the people don't operate anymore.

So, question is:
Who are currently the best e-liquid suppliers in SA?


----------



## Andre

Hi @Rex Smit . Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/unread
The best way for me to answer your question is to refer you to our e-liquid review page: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/
This will give you an idea what is out there, who sells them and what do the consumers think of them. Most of the e-liquids available are stocked by the forum resellers (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/resellers-deals.11/) so maybe browse that section or go to their websites. For DIY http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vapour-mountain/ is probably your best resource at this time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Tyler , while i am waiting for my order where did you say Electrostix E-liquid can be found ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit

Thanks M. ur info helped a lot. Thanks to T, will be trying some of them soon.
1 more question here. I am a big fan of Cherry flavors, and i am looking for a " kick in the throat" kind off cherry.
If anyone can remember the Cherry Cool Aid drinks, that kind of intense flavor. Any suggestions? recommendations?


----------



## Silver

Not sure about Cool Aid Rex, but i got a bottle of Totally Wicked Cherry menthol from eciggies.
To say its potent would be an understatement. In fact its too powerful for me. Has cherry and menthol flavour in huge amounts.
And that was vaped on a protank at 7 or 8 watts with a standard coil, so standard equipment.

PS- the menthol in this juice kicks a lot

PPS - i found the flavour in this juice was so strong that i could hardly taste other juices after i vaped it, even on other equipment! But who knows, you may love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

I love there cherry menthol silver. How much is still left in it?


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> I love there cherry menthol silver. How much is still left in it?



Its nearly full. I'd say about 17ml remaining. I only vaped about 3ml of it. I may try it again sometime - who knows, maybe it will "cool off" a bit. LOL


----------



## LiquiLab

Rex Smit said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pretty new to Vaping and really new to this forum.
> I have read some of the threads, i am trying find the "new" top 5 local e-liquid suppliers in SA.
> The threads that i have read are very old and some of the people don't operate anymore.
> 
> So, question is:
> Who are currently the best e-liquid suppliers in SA?


Hi Rex, Checkout the Vendors sub forum for contact with vendors. This is a great place get the lay of the land so to speak when it comes to vaping  Welcome Bud

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapington

Lol that guy posted that a year ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LiquiLab

Vapington said:


> Lol that guy posted that a year ago


HAHAHAHAHA! Yeah, note to self: Dont post anything until 2nd cup of coffee

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

LiquiLab said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! Yeah, note to self: Dont post anything until 2nd cup of coffee



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

